# Taffy, Crossbreed, DOB 01.10 - Midhurst, West Sussex



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taffy, Crossbreed, DOB 01.10 - Midhurst, West Sussex



*Homing Requirements:* Taffy needs his family to continue his socialisation and training. He would love to live with another dog and can live with cats too. Taffy needs a secure garden and is learning manners on meeting dogs outside in other than a playful mode, as puppies do. Taffy needs reassurance when strangers enter supervision, 'voice' and gentle touch is usually sufficient.

*His Story:* Taffy was found stray perhaps beside the River Taff in Cardiff, a welsh man indeed! Taffy has been in rescue since the end of June and is now fostered in a multi-pet household. Neutered and vax'd.

*Advert:* Taffy is bright and adapts well in a relaxed atmosphere. He needs his people to set the tone as if left to him, he can get coy and nervous. A reassuring voice, a command and he melts into friendship. He isnt going to cope living with young children. Visiting children with introductions managed will be just fine! Ideally an older and calmer household for him. Another dog would be great and Taffy is used to cats too. He likes chums!

Taffy is a hound cross we think no one knows his exact parentage. He is a little leggy and will be a medium sized dog. Taffy loves the car and can be left without destruction, he loves to play with toys. He is a bit of a chancer and will thieve food left on kitchen tops when you are out of the room! Innocence himself on investigation ... oh yes full of character! If you are looking for a gentle, cheeky and wise character; Taffy is 3 in one!

Please visit Taffy's thread, in Dogs needing homes in Foster on our Forum Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Taffy Crossbreed DOB 01.10 Midhurst Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.




For daily updates click our forum logo on our homepage and you will find the full range of dogs that are available for homing - Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Index

***PLEASE NOTE: We are a rescue finding dogs their forever homes. We usually ask for a minimum donation of £150 at the time of adoption, for each dog, to help us continue helping homeless dogs***.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Taffy's fosterer:

"Time for a Taffy update! He's very settled here and is a real softy in the house. Once he's had a good run and a mad half hour with Bella and Paddy, he's a bit of a couch potato.

He greets us like a long lost friends, even if we've only been out of the room for a couple of minutes. He is learning not to jump up - he is a very quick learner.

He still jumps up on the kitchen work top, but only when we're outside in the garden and he wants to see where we are. We've tried all sorts to stop him, but without success so far.

He needs only a few seconds now to get used to new people and he's still on the over enthusiastic side when meeting other dogs. But he's only a puppy after all. LOL!

Some photos:






When Taffy first arrived we thought he was part terrier and most something else, maybe whippet. After about a month, we thought he was half terrier and half whippet and now, after 2 months, we think he's more terrier than whippet!

Until today, he hasn't shown any interest at all in squirrels as he's usually pretty busy trying to keep up with Bella, but one ran in front of us this morning and he was very interested. We walked back the same way and he remembered the exact spot where we saw the squirrel and was looking everywhere for it.

Indoors he's scared of our cats and won't go near them, but it's a different story outside in the garden now. He spotted Bobby in the bushes yesterday and definitely wanted a much closer look.

Indoors he's the most loving boy you could ever wish for - he happily lays over Mum's lap all night and sleeps. He sleeps with Paddy in the kitchen, and there's hardly a peep out of them after they've decided who's sleeping where. We come down in the morning to a rapturous welcome from Taff - Paddy and Bella hardly get a look in and just roll their eyes.

He can be left with Bella and Paddy for 2-3 hours now without any problem at all. I've started leaving him on his own too and he cries for a couple of minutes and then settles.

His true character is starting to come out,now that he's relaxed here but it's taken some time for him to come out of himself. He really needs his home soon and some more consistency in his life".

Taffy's training session with Mum this morning



He quite likes using Bella to lean on



Before jumping on her...


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Taffy's fosterer:

"Taffy continues to be a pleasure to foster. He's a very bright boy and understands very quickly what's expected of him - provided you're firm with him and he knows you mean what you say. He can be very cheeky if he's allowed to be. He likes tea and coffee and craftily sticks his head in Mum's cup when she's not looking!

On his first morning walk, up to now he's been very busy trying to keep up with Bella, who runs like a gazelle offlead so I've been taking him for long walks on his own to another common where there are lots more dogs for him to meet. Without Bella, he's been much more interested in chasing birds and squirrels, and he's been much easier to manage on the lead. We've met a lot of offlead dogs and he does get overexcited when they run at him, which has happened a few times. I've been trying to parallel walk with other dogs on leads - he settles much quicker then.

We will continue to introduce him to new situations whenever we can - generally though he copes very well with everything after initial apprehension.

Taffy is a very loyal. very loving boy who's such a lot of fun to be with and a cuddly couch potato when you want him to be.






My sister came to stay for the weekend. Taffy met her in the garden, followed her in, fell in love with her and I took this photo almost as soon as she sat down:



Some more photos from today:






Taffy is still apprehensive about new situations, but as you can see from above, adjusts very quickly.
A bit of time to settle with new people and other dogs, some firm guidance, stability and confidence in him is all he needs.

A more loyal and loving companion would be hard to find. He's such a character and will have his new family in stitches, especially when it looks like he's grinning at you when he's being told off"!

*Taffy is available for adoption - can you offer him the homes he so deserves?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Some photos of Taffy and an update by his fosterer:







Taffy really enjoyed himself searching for treats under the dead leaves. He loves his food, so this was a great game for him to play. He was completely engrossed in the task, left no leaf unturned and I found it really interesting to watch him 





And then for some playtime in the garden. I'm aware he looks quite big in the photos, but he's only 15 inches to the shoulder. I doubt that he will grow any more.






Teenage Taffy is a little monkey - he is now constantly testing the water to see what he can get away with! The good thing is that he definitely knows when he's gone too far. He was naughty yesterday and after being told off, he looked so down in the dumps that it was impossible to stay cross with him for very long. He's a very smart and endearing little monkey!

This is his one of his 'butter wouldn't melt' faces:



*Taffy is available for adoption - can you offer him a forever home?*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Someone suggested that Taffy might be related to a Plummer Terrier. Not a Plummer according to Lynne, but clever enough to train as a plumber according to his fosterer Janet!

Taffys response:

Did you say you had a leak???!



Taffy has decided that whatever Bella has, he wants!



I've got 2 now!



I suppose you want the ball?



Bored now.What can we do next?!



*Taffy is available for adoption and patiently waiting for his forever home. Could you adopt him?*

If you are interested in re-homing Taffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Another update from Taffys fosterer:

I don't think that Taffy even noticed that there was snow on the ground! He's got bags of energy and I think, given the chance, he would run around all day long. In the evenings, he loves to cuddle up and sleep - after tea, we hardly hear a peep from him.

Taffy is very happy when he has a routine and is confused when the routine changes. He does accept new situations, but just needs reassurance and a little time to adjust. Consistency is very important to him.

Taffy is a very loving lad, a loyal friend for life once he knows you, lots of fun to be with and he so deserves a home of his own (I'm trying to type this with his head on the back of my hand!






*Taffy just needs what he hasnt had up to now  a home for life! If you are interested in re-homing Taffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taffy has had a quiet Christmas - lots of food, lots of play, lots of sleep, lots of cuddles, a new coat and a new bone!

He's still waiting patiently for his family to find him and hopefully somebody will give him a chance soon. He's only young with lots to learn, but he's got so much love to give in return for a bit of patience!

He would very much like some friends to chill out with:



A playmate if possible:


Someone to laugh with:


Someone to reassure him when he doesn't know what to make of things:
'What's that??'


Someone's foot to sleep on:


Someone to share with:



Taffy is overflowing with energy, love and fun. He's nearly a year old now and a typical teenager, testing the water to see what he can get away with! He does know when he's gone OTT - he now takes himself to his crate and looks suitably guilty!

Here he is - gift wrapped 


*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taffy is still waiting for his forever home to find him! Please check out his ad to see if he could be just the dog for you 



*Homing Requirements:* Taffy needs his family to continue his socialisation and training. He would love to live with another dog and can live with cats too. Taffy needs a secure garden and is learning manners on meeting dogs outside in other than a playful mode, as puppies do. Taffy needs reassurance when strangers enter supervision, 'voice' and gentle touch is usually sufficient. Taffy is best not to live with children due to his fear of visitors.

*His Story:* Taffy was found stray perhaps beside the River Taff in Cardiff, a welsh man indeed! Taffy has been in rescue since the end of June and is now fostered in a multi-pet household. Neutered, chipped and vax'd.

*Advert:* Taffy is bright and adapts well in a relaxed atmosphere. He needs his people to set the tone as if left to him he can get coy and nervous. A reassuring voice, a command and he melts into friendship. He isnt going to cope living with young children. Visiting children with introductions managed just fine! Ideally an older and calmer household for him. Another dog would be great and Taffy is used to cats too. He likes chums!

Taffy is a hound cross we think no one knows his exact parentage. He is a little leggy and will be a medium sized dog. Taffy loves the car and can be left without destruction, he loves to play with toys. He is a bit of a chancer and will thieve food left on kitchen tops once you are out the room! Innocence himself on investigation ... oh yes full of character! If you are looking for a gentle, cheeky and wise character; Taffy is 3 in one!

Please visit Taffy's thread Rescue Remedies.myfastforum.org :: Taffy Crossbreed DOB 01.10 Midhurst Foster to find out more about him and follow his progress.

If you are interested in re-homing please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

A few photos of tired Taffy after his morning walk:







*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taffy sporting his new collar from Crufts no less! (Spoilt by his foster mummy of course)!







Taffy's favourite place of all is on Janets Mum's knee - Taffy only sits with Janet when Mum's not in!



*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Taffys fosterer:

Taffy is coming along nicely. Still very excited when meeting other dogs, but this morning he coped very well when a large Labrador ran straight at him and jumped on his back! Taffy was scared and did some twisting around but calmed down pretty quickly.

More photos in the garden today. He and Bella had a whale of a time while Paddy looked on!










*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Taffy's foster mum:

"I looked across and thought these two looked cute together:



and when I stood up to take another photo, they looked even more cute!



Paddy rarely cuddles up to another dog, but Taffy would love a friend or two to cuddle up to, bless him"!

*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.
*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Taffys fosterer Janet:

Time for a Taffy update! He's all grown up now - I've just measured him and he's 16.5 inches from his shoulder to the ground, so he's not very tall. I think he'll always be skinny too, but he could eat for England! We feed him in his crate and when it's feeding time, he does a little dance, flies into the crate at top speed nearly knocking it over and sits, waiting for his food! He's very easily trained - he can do sit, down, spin, touch, paw, roll over, watch - and does everything at breakneck speed and a bit clumsily, but still does it. LOL!

Just for a change of scenery, we walked him on a very long training lead around fields nearby this morning and he just loved running around doing his own thing. He was so well behaved - much better than Paddy and Bella.

Taffy is an absolute star in the house - he's not a scrap of trouble. He learns routines very quickly and knows what he can and can't do. Our cats live upstairs and we have a stair gate to stop Paddy from going up there - Taffy could step over it very easily, but he's never done it.

I'm sure he has great agility potential - it has been mentioned on this thread and I have it on good advice that he's a medium. I do know that he can jump higher than my head from a standing start! (I'm 5'9").

He's such a loving boy with a long list of good points - he's an extremely easy to dog to be with at home, he's lots of fun, loves his cuddles and he even nudges you like a cat and puts his paws on your shoulders, if you let him.

I'd be over the moon if somebody would give him a chance and help him to get over his anxieties when he's out and about - he's a little star and deserves so much more than we can give him.



Making sure Jon's runner beans are ok!! 


Oooh Bella  


* If you are interested in re-homing Taffy then please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

An update from Taffys fosterer:

We collected a scared little boy a year ago today, and Taffy's come on a long way since then. He's still scared sometimes, but he's a very clever boy and will settle given consistency, time and patience.

He's such a loving little guy,so cheeky, full of fun, bursting with energy sometimes and very lazy a lot of the time. He loves his food, knows quite a few commands now, has manners if he's reminded and jumps for joy when it's time for a walk (or feeding time :roll: )

He can now be left with the others for several hours without incident.

Here he is with his mate Paddy:



In the mist yesterday morning:







And in his favourite place of all ..



*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.*


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

More photos of Taffy ...







Still waiting patiently...............

*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## SOS Animals UK (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah bless him.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taffy is still in foster - proven in a home, but still being overlooked!







Taffy needs a home of his own!

*If you are interested in re-homing Taffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle. *


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Taffy is still available for adoption.

If you are interested in re-homing Taffy please complete our homing questionnaire https://rescueremedies.wufoo.com/forms/r7x3s5/ so we can ensure our dogs are matched and will suit your circumstances/lifestyle.


----------



## Rescue Remedies (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah great news ... Taffy's fosterers can't imagine life without him!

Taffy is in his home!


----------

